# "ειμαι" in the past tense



## bb3ca201

Help!  I'm getting confused...

The present tense of "ειμαι" is easy enough to learn -- but I'm getting tongue-tied with the past tense.  It seems like είμαστε and ήμαστε sound the same.  Am I right?  How can I tell the difference between the two?


----------



## ireney

Well, if I understand correctly you know how to form the past tense (ήμουν, ήσουν etc). 
They do indeed sound the same so it's a matter of context when we hear either of the two (in writing the diference is rather obvious something that I wish I could say for "you" sing, "you" plural ).

Note: ήμαστε and ήσαστε have alternative forms ήμασταν, ήσασταν.


----------



## bb3ca201

Thanks for the tips, ireney.  I guess I'm going to have to listen more closely to who's speaking!


----------



## ireney

Well it's just a matter of tense so it's usually rather clear. If not, just listen on and hope or (if you have a chance) just ask 

Glad I could help (not really help help but sort of help)


----------



## skatoulitsa

ireney said:


> Note: ήμαστε and ήσαστε have alternative forms ήμασταν, ήσασταν.



We use "ήμασταν" and "ήσασταν" a lot when we talk (personally I believe I use them more than the other forms), but I think they are actually considered grammatically incorrect.


----------



## bb3ca201

skatoulitsa

it actually does help me to use the other forms -- that way, I don't mix up the tenses

thanks


----------



## bb3ca201

2nd message in one day?  Oy!

Thank you all for your tips -- they help a lot


----------



## ireney

By the way they are grammatically correct so go ahead  

(Oh, and I don't know which one I use more but I sure use them a lot!)


----------



## bb3ca201

Thanks, Ireney

Now I just need my Greek friends to speak more Greek around me!...


----------

